

BigDataBorat - coldskull
https://twitter.com/BigDataBorat

======
coldskull
Big Data Borat ‏@BigDataBorat Man with 1 database know data consistent. Man
with 2 database never sure. Man with 3 database brag about it on hacker news.
#bigdata

